# Bailey Plane Resto



## IllPope (Feb 25, 2011)

Just thought I'd post up these panes that I restored, a smooth and jack plane by Stanley.

Before 

















After

































- Rich


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job, I've been on ebay a lot lately and I can't keep up with the prices they are paying.:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow! That's a major transformation. Congrats on a superb job! I love seeing new life breathed into these things. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent job on the restore, those both look wonderful!


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

They look great. I'm assuming you re-did the japanning? If so how do you do that? Or where could I go to find out what the process is?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Those are some good looking planes. You are going to use them, right? :^)


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool........really like the size of a 5.BW


----------



## IllPope (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys!

Yes, I do use them. That'll continue in the future. I finally got my sharpening jig, and these are a peach to use after the resto. Not one instance of tearout either. 

To re-japan: Soak in paint thinner (10 minutes) scrub with brass brush (dremels work too) rinse and repeat... Oh 20, 25 times. Rinse off and dry, bust any rust you see, rinse and dry again. I used engine enamel, semi-gloss as recommended elsewhere. Start out with very light coats and build slowly. As in the first few coats are really just mistings. Put a new coat on every five to ten until you're satisfied. 
- Rich


----------



## IllPope (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, JMC. I actually purchased these off of a personal collector who owns the lumber yard I use. I paid 20 a piece. eBay may be overpriced on 4s and 5s, but some of the less popular (and hence more rare) are actually pretty decent. I saw a no 7 jointer for 60 BIN, and I saw bids with 18 hrs left around 40. Bout the same condition mine were in. 
- Rich


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great Job!!


----------



## mohsin (Mar 2, 2011)

The newer ones can never be as good. Well Done

Mohsin
www.Brandedtools.co.uk


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice job on the restoration. Wgen I restore them I generally use the elecrolysis method. Pretty simple to do but still have to use a brush afterwards


----------



## Brace (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks perfect. I use a vinegar to remove rust.


----------

